

Evan Williams interview with Charlie Rose - flashgordon
http://iyadb.com/2009/03/02/evan-williams-predicts-that-normal-people-will-use-twitter-in-five-years/

======
flashgordon
is it me or did Evan look a bit out of it in this interview? Almost as if he
was sleep deprived.

